# 88 300zx crankshaft pulley



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

New to the group and will first admit I'm impressed with the knowledge and help given here. I hope to be able to offer assistance as well when and where I can.
Now the real issue. On my 88 300ZX I'm having a devil of a time getting the crankshaft pulley off as to change the timing belt. I have used a universal puller and no luck really. The two small holes in the pulley don't offer for a bolt large or strong enough to do the job. Suggestions? BTW I have not removed the bolt in the center of the pulley..was told I didn't have to.:newbie:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TucsonTom said:


> New to the group and will first admit I'm impressed with the knowledge and help given here. I hope to be able to offer assistance as well when and where I can.
> Now the real issue. On my 88 300ZX I'm having a devil of a time getting the crankshaft pulley off as to change the timing belt. I have used a universal puller and no luck really. The two small holes in the pulley don't offer for a bolt large or strong enough to do the job. Suggestions? BTW I have not removed the bolt in the center of the pulley..was told I didn't have to.:newbie:


You need to remove the bolt holding the main crank pulley. (Thank AZ for the pic)


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

*Bolt Removal*

Ok, so the bolt DOES need to come out. Currently the heads are off the engine (rebuilt) and attempts thus far, not good, I am unable to keep the crank from turning while trying to get the bolt out. Suggestions?

(I'm already loving this site )


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TucsonTom said:


> Ok, so the bolt DOES need to come out. Currently the heads are off the engine (rebuilt) and attempts thus far, not good, I am unable to keep the crank from turning while trying to get the bolt out. Suggestions?
> 
> (I'm already loving this site )


You most likely need to put the flywheel back on so you can wedge a screw driver in the flywheel. What this does is stop the crank from moving so you can remove the crank pulley without damaging the main crank.


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok so just hold the flywheel. I can do that. BTW the block is still in the car attached to the tranny.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TucsonTom said:


> Ok so just hold the flywheel. I can do that. BTW the block is still in the car attached to the tranny.



If that is the case put the car in gear and activate the E brake. Make sure and use a breaker bar to take the main crank bolt off.


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn, with the heads off and the car in gear, still the crank just turns. I'm guessing now the easiest way to fix this now is to just take the starter off and use a screwdriver to hold the flywheel?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Correct!


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL well the screwdriver idea, although good, didnt work, however I did find a way to get the flywheel to stop turning. I had to take the starter completley out, the bracket off and the i could get a large pry bar up against a bolt on the flywheel and wedge it between the bolt and the ground. First time I seen a flywheel that didn't have other holes in it besides ones filled with bolts. Thankfully all is well and the pulley is off. I'm going to replace the worn keys on the sproket and pulley and joyfully start putting things back together now.

Thank you Spongerider for all of your suggestions and comments regarding this. Your help has been a great tool in this project.

BTW...is the tensioner pulley spring necessary? I'm having a heck of a time finding a new one (old one is gone)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

You're welcome and I try my best. As for the spring replacement I think you need to replace the whole tensioner at the dealership. Not only does the spring weakend with time but the bearings go bad too. 

While you have the motor apart I would replace as much stuff as possible now because the old moving parts won't last long and you'll end up replacing it sooner then later.


----------

